# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  (+++اريد منكم مساعدتي بارك الله فيكم اخوكم من السعوديه)+++

## s0h0

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتو


انا اخوكم سلطان الحربي من السعودية ومعي شهادة الماجستير في  الانظمة والسياسة الشرعية واريد اكمال دراسة الدكتوراه في الحقوق او القانون  قاريد منكم مساعدتي في الذهاب الى اي جامعة فيها هذا التخصص بالنسبة للدكتوراه وان تكون جامعة معتمده في الاردن وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم خير الجزاء  وهذا بريدي الالكتروني  s.mh1@hotmail.com

سلطان مرزوق الحربي
المملكة العربية السعودية
مكة المكرمة

----------

